
Obama Expected to Reject Construction of Keystone XL Oil Pipeline - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/07/us/obama-expected-to-reject-construction-of-keystone-xl-oil-pipeline.html
======
codecamper
That's pretty good news. Hopefully the oil won't be delivered in boats --
that'd be less efficient than a pipeline probably.

I guess this was an easy decision at this point, with the cost of oil being so
low.

~~~
toomuchtodo
With oil prices so low due to Saudis Arabia's production rate, it'll be quite
a while before Canadian tar sands are economically viable again.

